
Deep Work Hours v0.5 Beta - just4sky
https://deepworkhours.com/
======
topmonk
I like this, but I sometimes tackle issues where I can't abruptly stop working
without losing the context of what I was doing.

It would be nice if there was a overtime button so I can get to a good
stopping point.

~~~
just4sky
That’s a very good idea. Thanks!

~~~
topmonk
Thanks, though. I've been using it for a few days and it works great. Really
helpful.

